# Manliest Movies



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2012)

A highly immature thread, but just gush here. What is YOUR personal opinion of the manliest films ever? Not the greatest most intellectually inspiring films, just ones that put a scowl of testosterone filled approval on your mug.

I just got finished watching the movie Fist of the North Star. I wanted to punch bricks, stop oncoming bullet trains, and eat a plate of corundum after I saw it. That movie was amazing. >: {
 I think the highlight of the film wasn't any of the fight scenes although those were incredible too. For me, it was early in the film when Ken came back "from the dead" and saved a mute girl and her friend from bandits after which he went to rest on a table. The town taking care of him was threatened not too long after and he had to get up to save the girl again. The sheer might of his eyelids opening from his nuclear slumber was too much for that pussy of a table to comprehend so it shattered into a million pieces. I love little exaggerated scenes like that when sprinkled properly...certain Hasbro inspired films overdid it. >.>

Also, the fact that he just punched motherfuckers in the face and they _exploded_ was badass too.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 15, 2012)

Sebastiane I guess. If homoeroticism counts as manliness.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 15, 2012)

Rambo 4, though I have yet to see the Expendables.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Jun 15, 2012)

The wizard of oz.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 15, 2012)

_Brokeback Mountain_. (just kidding, obviously.)

The "_Rocky_" movies are quite masculine. _Bridge on the River Kwai_, _The Patriot_, _Platoon,_ and _Braveheart _are also pretty manly, as is every World War II movie. (For extra masculinity, try watching a movie written about WWII written from the German/Japanese side and NOT cry your eyes out when you realize how hopeless a situation they were in when they fought against America.) As far as foreign films go, if you want masculinity, you can't go wrong with a "jidai-geki" movie that covers the lives of the samurai. Myself, I think film noir, with its wise-cracking detectives, is a very manly genre.


----------



## Palantean Writer (Jun 15, 2012)

Heh! Well, Predator's the most testosterone-soaked I can think of. Since I'm a female ladyperson I generally eye-roll my way through it rather than flexing my pecs and roaring, but it's all good fun.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jun 15, 2012)

Reservoir Dogs the only movie I didn't feel bi or lesbian.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jun 15, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> _Brokeback Mountain_. (just kidding, obviously.)


Seems pretty manly to me.


----------



## Onnes (Jun 15, 2012)

Sean Connery as James Bond.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 15, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Sean Connery as James Bond.



James Bond is about the only guy in the world who could order a martini, even of those Pink Lady drinks and still be more manly than many of us drinking beer. And Sean Connery really did the character justice.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 16, 2012)

Priscilla Queen of the Desert.

Anyone who disagrees is a bitch or an inbred bigot.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jun 16, 2012)

_â€‹One Eyed Monster_


----------



## Echo Wolf (Jun 17, 2012)

The last Rambo movie definitely comes to mind. I saw it in the theater  with my father and we both were laughing at the shear awesomeness of  every scene. My head almost exploded when he ripped that one guys throat  out with his bare hands and I thought nothing was going to top that  scene but it just kept on getting better and better. That entire movie  was just an epic journey bursting with testosterone.



Vaelarsa said:


> Rambo 4, though I have yet to see the Expendables.



The Expendables was a pretty good movie but Rambo tops it hands down in my books.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 17, 2012)

Don't get much manlier than Falling Down.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 17, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> The Expendables


Oh, you mean cawadoody the movie?


----------



## Aldino (Jun 17, 2012)

Die Hard

I win


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 17, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> The "_Rocky_" movies are quite masculine.



Rocky movies weren't just masculine, but beautiful as fuck.



Onnes said:


> Sean Connery as James Bond.



Everyone, in this thread we have ourselves a man of class. Just felt I should point out the obvious. :I


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 17, 2012)

Rocky



Horror Picture Show


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 17, 2012)

the manliest 35 seconds of your life

[yt]kMYpNjF9EB8[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 17, 2012)

I knew someone was going to post some variation of Badass Handshake. I cried when I saw that.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 18, 2012)

How could we not forget the movies made by the man whose roundhouse kicks are used by 17 states as a form of execution? ANY Chuck Norris movie will make you feel like a man. Heck, the cartoon series he was in really should become an Internet meme.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 18, 2012)

Rambo 4, Rambo: First Blood, The Expendibles, Crank, Rocky, Predator, Die Hard/Die Hard with a Vengence.


Oh, and Top Gun.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jun 18, 2012)

What no love for, Conan!(1982)


----------



## Randolph (Jun 18, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> How could we not forget the movies made by the man whose roundhouse kicks are used by 17 states as a form of execution?


Are you implying said movies _are_ forgettable?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 18, 2012)

Randolph said:


> Are you implying said movies _are_ forgettable?



Is Delta force forgettable? Or his fight with Bruce Lee?


----------



## Randolph (Jun 18, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Is Delta force forgettable? Or his fight with Bruce Lee?


"_How could we not forget"

_Your exact words.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 18, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Oh, and Top Gun.



The one with the scene of muscular men (and one average guy wearing a tank top) playing beach volleyball? :/

My choice:


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jun 25, 2012)

A Fistful of Dollars gave me that manly feel. =)


----------



## davidwells (Jun 29, 2012)

I will vote for Clive Owen's *Shoot 'em Up*.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 29, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Rocky
> 
> 
> 
> Horror Picture Show



Good work, D.Batty. A man is born everytime they play it!! 

Also, The Animated version of The Hobbit-I dare you to find *one* vagina in the entire picture!!


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 29, 2012)

The Fifth Element

Also, it's one of the only action movies where the protagonist and antagonist not only never meet each other, but are only trivially aware of each other's existence.

And let's not forget Korben Dallas's negotiating skills. :3c


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 29, 2012)

ArielMT said:


> The Fifth Element
> 
> Also, it's one of the only action movies where the protagonist and antagonist not only never meet each other, but are only trivially aware of each other's existence.
> 
> And let's not forget Korben Dallas's negotiating skills. :3c



That sounds rather interesting. Did they pull it off well?


----------



## badlands (Jun 29, 2012)

sahara, i know that it didnt do very well but its a good honest action film


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 30, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> That sounds rather interesting. Did they pull it off well?



So well you don't even realize it unless you think about it.

[video=youtube;zpsYJrGb_yI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpsYJrGb_yI[/video]


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jun 30, 2012)

Carebears. You need to be a real man to sit down and watch that with your kids.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Commando has to be up there on the manliness scale.


----------



## Conker (Jun 30, 2012)

The first _Predator_ movie comes to mind right away. Man, I should go watch that right now.

I don't find Chuck Norris manly though; I find the dude to be a massive twat, but the internet did that to him more than himself. Still, he wanted _Expendables 2_ to be rated PG13 when he first signed on, so that really kind of makes him a pussy. Glad that was shot down.


----------



## WingDog (Jun 30, 2012)

Magic Mike : V




Conker said:


> I don't find Chuck Norris manly though; I find the dude to be a massive  twat, but the internet did that to him more than himself. Still, he  wanted _Expendables 2_ to be rated PG13 when he first signed on, so that really kind of makes him a pussy. Glad that was shot down.



I heard that Terry Crews was the one that wanted a PG-13 rating. But google seems to not want to find sources.


----------



## Ames (Jun 30, 2012)

Black.  Fucking.  Dynamite.

[video=youtube;96Y24a0cyCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96Y24a0cyCE*[/video]*


----------



## Conker (Jul 1, 2012)

WingDog said:


> I heard that Terry Crews was the one that wanted a PG-13 rating. But google seems to not want to find sources.


http://movies.ign.com/articles/121/1216826p1.html


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 2, 2012)

Bloodsport.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 16, 2012)

If it wasn't for a recent _Comedy Central_ commercial, this one wouldn't have even crossed my mind: *Blades Of Glory*


----------



## Karasurhekitsune (Jul 19, 2012)

If it has Arnold Schwarzenegger, it is instantly manly. No exceptions.


----------

